# rhinestone machine



## sueson (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm wanting to buy a rhinestone machine to make custom team logo t-shirts. I've looked at the Roland-350 . . .Is it hard to use more than one color crystal in the design? It looks like you dump the crystals over the template and spread with a brush.
Is there a better machine to use?


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

To have more than one color/size, you have to make separate templates with both the Roland & DAS system.

An alternative is the Ioline Crystal Press http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t72011.html
which will do more than one color/size in separate passes.


----------

